# 66 Tri Power, TV cable setup ?



## JOE CAPP (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello all, I'm installing a 2004r in my ride it has a 428 with a Tri Power carb setup and a 12 bolt posi 3.55 rear. I need help setting up and mounting the TV cable to get the correct geometry . Any photos would really help !


----------

